# GT # 42 Cleveland Cavaliers (23-19) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-14) [1/27]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Cleveland Cavaliers




































[PG] D. Gibson [SG] L. Hughes [SF] L. James [PF] D. Gooden [C] Z. Ilguaskas

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF]L. Walton [PF] L. Odom [C] K. Brown

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*















*GAME NOTES
NOTES & CONNECTIONS​*


> The Lakers currently trail the season series with Cleveland 0-1 after losing last season’s series with the Cavaliers (0-2) for the first time since the 1998-99 season (0- 1). This will be the 93rd meeting between the two teams with the Lakers holding a 55- 37 series advantage. The Lakers are 5-5 in their last 10 overall games against the Cavaliers and have lost in each of their last four meetings. The Lakers are 7-1 against the Cavaliers all-time at STAPLES Center with last season’s 2/15/07 loss to Cleveland snapping a seven-game home win streak. On the road against the Cavaliers, the Lakers have gone 4-6 in their last 10 games but have lost four straight in Cleveland. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 10-5 against Cleveland. In 21 games against Cleveland including 18 starts, Kobe Bryant is averaging 21.7 points per game. In his last five games against the Cavaliers, however, Bryant has posted a 31.2 point per game average. Last season, on 2/15/07, James’ 38 points established a new series record for Cleveland, surpassing Ricky Davis’ mark of 35 points scored back on 3/26/02. Chris Mihm played his first three and a half seasons for the Cavaliers from 2000-04 where he earned All-Rookie Second Team honors.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it Larry Hughes turn to have a career night, scrubs always have good games against the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

Lakers vs. Cavaliers - 1/27/2008
Saturday, Jan 26



> The Cavs have been in a pretty good groove since they beat us in the middle of December. They have been 11-4 but now have to overcome the loss of Sasha Pavlovic, who will be out for about six weeks. In their most recent game – a 2 point home loss to the Phoenix Suns – Ira Newble started in place of Pavlovic. They definitely lose something in the perimeter shooting department with that change.
> 
> There are three main areas that we need to impact to beat the Cavs. Obviously the first is LeBron James. There are a multitude of ways that he can hurt the opposition. The first is in transition. He is a threat to rebound the ball and power out on the dribble to lead the break where he can take it coast to coast, run a “drag” screen and roll, or simply penetrate and pitch out to open shooters. In the half-court they will run pick and rolls with James handling (and some with him setting) and they will also isolate him with the ball. These isolations can occur in the low post, on the wing, or at the top. Each location provides different obstacles for the defense but when he is at the top with the ball and a live dribble it is especially difficult. Like with many of the great players, it will be necessary to mix up our coverages to try and keep him guessing. A steady diet of any kind of defense usually doesn’t work with the great ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

unfair 

cleveland has one larry hughes we have three


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Seems like another game we are going to struggle with. Cavaliers seem to be getting hot and are playing some nice defense, while we are going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lebron>kobe


what better way to do show this on nationally televised games


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we always seem to get the short end of the stick against the cavs when it comes to calls. we'll see if that trend continues. we really, REALLY need this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets not all post at once guys! This doesnt seem like it's goign to be a great game early on


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good luck today, guys. I love when Kobe and Lebron play each other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really, really hope we win. We need to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom came to ****ing play today! It's very nice to see!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wow. Odom is 4-4 right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> wow. Odom is 4-4 right now.


lol, that's what happens when Drew Gooden guards you!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Brandname said:


> lol, that's what happens when Drew Gooden guards you!


lol. True that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love the way Kobe's playing this year. Very under control (I haven't seen them since Bynum went out, so I don't know how he's been playing lately).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Staples Center has a leak. Wonderful


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Staples Center is going to collapse!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's raining in Staples!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This would happen when we would play the cavs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this gives new meaning to a rainmaker shot


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

JVG: Hit that Staple's easy button!

It would be funny if the game rains out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> This would happen when we would play the cavs.


I think we bring bad weather wherever we go.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the lakers luck is at rock bottom so this is actually quite fitting


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that's an embarrassing source of the leak! hahaha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Clothes on the cat walk? wtf. i smell bull****


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha, the dripping is from the wet cloths left on the catwalk. Nice job roofing company.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

26-24 Lakers after one. Kobe's playing great right now.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Great 1st quarter for Kobe. 4-4 from the field with 3 assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cavs have taken 10 more shots than us...made 2 fewer...and are only down by 2.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Cavs have taken 10 more shots than us...made 2 fewer...and are only down by 2.


We might be the worst collection of shooters in the NBA, lol. Thankfully we can rebound because we're tall at every position.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

To the ones who are watching the game, can you please post some updates!  pretty please
I'm frantically clicking the refresh button on livescore, but I really want to know what's going on... it seems that LBJ is pulling the wagon by himself again? Christ, I hope he gets tired and we pull a win.

cheers and thanks for any updates


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> To the ones who are watching the game, can you please post some updates!  pretty please
> I'm frantically clicking the refresh button on livescore, but I really want to know what's going on... it seems that LBJ is pulling the wagon by himself again? Christ, I hope he gets tired and we pull a win.
> 
> cheers and thanks for any updates


lebron is amazing.


he's pretty much owning the lakers right now. kobe's playing too passive because lebron has done a great job on him defensively,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers look horrible without Kobe in the lineup right now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that phil jackson insists on keeping kwame in there instead of mbenga is ****ing retarded 
jesus christ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For whatever reason, the Lakers suck against the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> For whatever reason, the Lakers suck against the Cavs.


I was just thinking about how crappy we look today, too. Must be something about the early Sunday games or something. Lebron's making a lot of bad decisions out there, and it doesn't seem like anyone else can hit a shot. Frustrating game to watch, especially with the delay.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is what happens when you flop like a ****ing *****. Easy score for the opposition. Please remove all stupid, weak minded players from this team. I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

13 points in this quarter against the Cavs? Pathetic.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> For whatever reason, the Lakers suck against the Cavs.


We are going to suck against everyone until Bynum gets back.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

how is that lebron elevates the cavs no wonder how bad they are and kobe cant do the same by having a superior cast/


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This is when Kobe comes out in the second half very aggressive, but he misses everything. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aznzen said:


> how is that lebron elevates the cavs no wonder how bad they are and kobe cant do the same by having a superior cast/


I know you're not really being serious, but it's our size and rebounding that are keeping us in the game. Lebron played a decidedly mediocre first half and got completely outplayed by Kobe. 

The Lakers are also shooting 5% better from the field than the Cavs are. Also, somehow the Lakers are shooting a crazy 28% from the FT line, going 2-7.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I know you're not really being serious, but it's our size and rebounding that are keeping us in the game. Lebron played a decidedly mediocre first half and got completely outplayed by Kobe.
> 
> The Lakers are also shooting 5% better from the field than the Cavs are. Also, somehow the Lakers are shooting a crazy 28% from the FT line, going 2-7.


not just in this game im talking about overall. it seems like lebron always knows how to take advantage of mismatch and has excellent court vision. kobe seems to shoot and pass at the worst possible time.


he pass when the lakers are ice cold and he takes over when everyone is hot.


give lebron lamar odom and i guarantee you they will flourish together.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Did Odom forget how to rebound, last two games, Kobe was the leading rebounder of the game and tonight is going in the same direction.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

aznzen said:


> not just in this game im talking about overall. it seems like lebron always knows how to take advantage of mismatch and has excellent court vision. kobe seems to shoot and pass at the worst possible time.
> 
> 
> he pass when the lakers are ice cold and he takes over when everyone is hot.
> ...


Is this guy serious?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Is this guy serious?


Ignore him for he is one of the disgruntled Bulls fan, who is just upset that Kobe didn't get traded to the Bulls and now they are stinking up.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice shot by kobe. Tied ball game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You guys should be cheering for Newble, Gooden, and Hughes to stay in this game. They're your best chance to put this out of reach.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All the Lakers must have taken free throw lesson from Shaq.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lebron needs better help than this. he's very unselfish but his teammates suck:azdaja:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

How was that not a foul? Kobe got raped.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many defensive 3-second calls are we going to have by the end of this game? We're at 3 right now, and we'll probably end with 7.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Good thing lebron's jumper is off today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Good thing lebron's jumper is off today.


'off' is an understatement. It looks TERRIBLE today.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

lakers up 2 at the end of 3.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

luke walton with great defense on lebron.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

nice 3 from lebron. lakers up 4.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You guys are getting to all the loose balls right now, you just want it more than we do.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man gotta love kobe for attacking the rim like he's possessed


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn Vanessa Williams still looks good for her age.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wtf? Phil takes walton out and put kwame in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good old Kwame. AHAHAHAH comes in and first play of the game fouls someone, and lets them get a chance for an and 1.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Big Z is out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, we have no big guys left. We have almost no shot now, I think.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What is up with Kobe's free throw shooting this game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Come on Kobe. Pass the ball.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*This Is What Im Talking About Blind Kobe Homers


Kobe Takes Consecutive Bad Shots When His Team Is Playing Well


And You Guys Think Im A Hater?


TRUTH HURTS*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aznzen said:


> *This Is What Im Talking About Blind Kobe Homers
> 
> 
> Kobe Takes Consecutive Bad Shots When His Team Is Playing Well
> ...


Posting this in a game thread could be considered baiting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe sitting?

That strikes me as weird.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Posting this in a game thread could be considered baiting.


sorry that is not baiting. thats just stating the obvious.


*phil benching kobe proved my point furthermore.*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Finally getting interesting


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Walton is a thief today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aznzen said:


> sorry that is not baiting. thats just stating the obvious.
> 
> 
> *phil benching kobe proved my point furthermore.*


I'll let the Lakers mods make that judgment since this isn't my area. 

Anyway, these games always give me heart attacks. Why are games between us always so close??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I'll let the Lakers mods make that judgment since this isn't my area.
> 
> Anyway, these games always give me heart attacks. Why are games between us always so close??


You're right... It could be considered baiting, but it is not that bad compared to "bad" baiting. 

Not really warranting an edit.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I'll let the Lakers mods make that judgment since this isn't my area.
> 
> Anyway, these games always give me heart attacks. Why are games between us always so close??


I know. Its so strange.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What's with Kobe's free throws tonight, guys?

Thanks to everyone for the updates.. makes me feel like I'm watching the game  0:28 here and I'm really getting sleepy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe cost us the game tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the worst sequence ever


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I want Bynum for my birthday.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was seriously the worst last possestion in NBA history.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... not even a shot attempt at the buzzer. What a terrible loss.

Bynum I miss you.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe cost us the game tonight.


not a homer :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bull**** game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****... that **** just killed my day.. Kobe took the matchup with Lebron too personally today.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I really don't know who to blame this loss on. Kobe maybe?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I thought your last possession looked particularly Cavalier-esque.

Good game guys, and good luck with the rest of the season. I wish our big men were healthy again.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We all blame Odom and Kwame, but what about Fisher, it is time for him to step up, instead he has been invisible even since Bynum went down. Is he grieving, and Odom, he forgot how to rebound ever since Bynum went down too.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

tough loss to swallow. Kobe trying to prove he's better than bron, costing us a big lead. Kobe missing two fts. lamar's weak attempt to draw contact. kobe blowing the close shot for the lead. luke not even getting a shot off. so many mistakes, I'm suprised we still had a chance to win. If we loose on tuesday, consider this a complete meltdown. this road trip could bury us in the standings in a heartbeat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow I came to watch the last 5 minutes and that last sequence was painful .. turiaf to fischer to kobe to walton to kobe.. buzzer, kobe throws up a shot..

That was just.. painful to watch..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Silk D said:


> tough loss to swallow. Kobe trying to prove he's better than bron, costing us a big lead. Kobe missing two fts. lamar's weak attempt to draw contact. kobe blowing the close shot for the lead. luke not even getting a shot off. so many mistakes, I'm suprised we still had a chance to win. If we loose on tuesday, consider this a complete meltdown. this road trip could bury us in the standings in a heartbeat.


Good post. I just still hope we are in the playoff picture by the time Bynum gets back.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe cost us the game tonight.


He's part of the reason but I felt Larry Hughes making those shots in the fourth quarter put them above. Kobe miss three straight shots with 2 of them being bad. Phil then decides to take Bryant out and then the lakers commit 3 turnovers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Kobe did his part, he was reason this game wasn't a blow out anyway, His stats doesn't lie; 10-21 for 33 points, 12 rebounds, 6 assists, all team high.
Apart from his free throw,he did enough for the team, there are others on the team to who did nothing, Fisher, and Odom.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Kobe trying to prove he's better than bron, costing us a big lead. Kobe missing two fts.


Both Lebron and Kobe took their matchup personal and both took bad shots. The difference in the game was that Larry Hughes came throught in the fourth and nobody else for the lakers did and Lebron made the last shot and Kobe didn't.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

its sad when Larry Hughes outplays Lamar Odom.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> its sad when Larry Hughes outplays Lamar Odom.


 Did he really? That's pathetic. And what makes it worse is that Odom started out so well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're headed for collapse just like last season the injuries have done us in and slumping players, when it mattered Lebron got buckets from Hughes, Kobe got nothing in response.Kobe played an odd game he just didn't have much energy in the 4th.The missed layup at the end then losing the ball. Missing free throws he looked spent.

Big Z and Hughes got buckets. Odom was okay early and disappeared and Walton has nothing. 

We're collapsing once again. Might as well be Smush, and the crew from last season.

How are we gonna win with our current scheme and players slumping so badly. 

We might need to make a trade.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We're headed for collapse just like last season the injuries have done us in and slumping players, when it mattered Lebron got buckets from Hughes, Kobe got nothing in response.Kobe played an odd game he just didn't have much energy in the 4th.The missed layup at the end then losing the ball. Missing free throws he looked spent.
> 
> Big Z and Hughes got buckets. Odom was okay early and disappeared and Walton has nothing.
> 
> ...


And I think Jeff Van Gundy is right, we may not make the playoffs!. All it will take is a 7 game losing streak and we will be out of the picture. They should have gotten webber.

Is O'neil Healthy? Trade Odom and Walton or Odom and Kwame for him.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Kobe's hubris really hurt the team. He was having an outstanding game when he was something like 9-13 from the field. Then he and Lebron started matching up against each other on offense and defense. Both were giving the other player problems, but then Lebron started to use multiple screens to get open looks and lose Kobe, but Kobe barely utilized the screens set for him often going the opposite direction and allowing Lebron to get back in front of him. He took the matchup too personal and Lebron got in his head. If he played the same way as earlier there is no doubt in my mind the implosion wouldn't have happened. Even if he wanted to make it personal, a better option would've been to use screens off the ball and have Lamar, Walton, or Farmar find him when he shook off Lebron.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok now I'm at the point of throwing things at the TV. I had to leave the room before I found something I could throw.

No, don't blame Kobe. Don't blame Odom, or Fish, or Kwame.

Blame Phil first. His team isn't well coached enough to know what to do in the clutch. For example, leaving Kobe by himself to guard a much bigger Lebron at the end of the game.

Second, blame Walton. Hes a gutless coward who freezes up when it comes time to make a last-second shot. If I EVER hear some announcer say again that Walton has a "high basketball IQ" I'm gonna scream. He's stupid and a chicken to boot.

:rant::upset::banghead:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> its sad when Larry Hughes outplays Lamar Odom.


Or anyone in the league for that matter. Those last 5 minutes was the best Larry has looked at least not taking 25 foot jumpers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I just don't see how we can win unless Kobe goes OFF for big numbers again. 

The Cavs had Big Z foul out, No Sasha Pavolvic, Varejao go out early andwe still lose. 

We arern't gonna make a move because Mitch believes we have the pieces I thought we did as well but with Odom and Walton playing well now they are slumping terribly, I just don't see it. 

We'll make the playoffs because Kobe is gonna go off but unless Bynum comes back healthy and ready and Ariza gets his flow back and Vlad gives us the early season type play we're gonna stumble out of the 1st rd again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I say that the NBA should make it manditory that every player before practice takes Yoga classes because these injuries that these player around the league are getting is dispicable. It makes me think whether or not these injuries are really serious or it's just an excuse for players to miss games or play soft. There was a time in the NBA where there was no such thing as "I want to wait until I'm 100% percent" - and then come back 2-3 months later and still suck. Thank god we still have some players including kobe that can tough out injuries.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The One said:


> Both Lebron and Kobe took their matchup personal and both took bad shots. The difference in the game was that Larry Hughes came throught in the fourth and nobody else for the lakers did and Lebron made the last shot and Kobe didn't.


nah. Kobe had a good game for the most part, but he picked the worst time to force the issue; 4th quarter with a substantial lead. I'm so glad phil benched his ***. I mean, kobe always does this against bron, t-mac, ray allen, etc. As much confidence as he has, he always acts like he's got something to prove. 

I understand your point, though, that that alone wasn't the deciding factor. I listed about 5 other reasons in my first post. BTW, who was guarding Larry Hughes when he made that BIG 3-pointer in the 4th? haha, now I'm just being devil's advocate.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When your coach benches the superstar (supposed MVP) on a team, with 4:50 left in a neck/and neck fourth quarter, you know your playing bad. 

Kobe was keeping his team out of involvement by taking the match up with Lebron personally. He spent more time on offense than defense. (Just watch when Lebron burns him with an easy jump shot right in Kobes face). Watch Kobe as Lebron is playing great defense on him, and Kobe goes off to the side for an off balance fade away jump shot near the three point line... Or his patented almost behind the backboard wing shot that clanked out... Or better yet when Kobe ran around dribbling one on one with Lebron, looking for his shot.. wearing down 20 seconds off the clock only to miss... 

Seriously, Lamar and company haven't been playing stellar. But they were playing so good going into the fourth. Kobe took the game into his own hands, when it didnt need to be done. Lamar didn't even get more than a handful of touches in position to score, and when he finally does get an attempt he is so out of rythme from Kobe doing his own thing, it a bad brick.

The Cavs didn't just win tonight, Lebron personally embarrassed Kobe. It wasn't even close. Lebron not only got his team involved or was looking to, but he made crunch time shots when Kobe was guarding him.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> Ok now I'm at the point of throwing things at the TV. I had to leave the room before I found something I could throw.
> 
> No, don't blame Kobe. Don't blame Odom, or Fish, or Kwame.
> 
> ...


I am not so sure about that. Lebron was put on Kobe and you know Kobe wanted the matchup against Lebron in return. If Phil took Kobe off of him, it would have put a huge damper on Kobe's ego. Hopefully this loss gets him fired up. I'd rather see him place the blame on himself and try to rectify it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kaas said:


> , but then Lebron started to use multiple screens to get open looks and lose Kobe, but Kobe barely utilized the screens set for him often going the opposite direction and allowing Lebron to get back in front of him.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I'm not sure to just blame kobe or the triabgleoffense itself. I could just blame Phil again but that is getting old. The point is; when you watch carefully you will be surprised how many screen are set up for players like Lebron and Wade and they both use them perfectly. Kobe's (triangle) game seems to be either to waite for the double team or set only one screen, which unless Kwame sets the screen(the only good thing he knows how to do), its very weak. So the Lakers need to rethink how to make Kobe completely unstopable (like how the cavs do to Lebron) so that teams will have no choice but to play him strong every possession. Kobe has shown to be oustanding in playmaking when the defense is focused on him only.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When your coach benches the superstar (supposed MVP) on a team, with 4:50 left in a neck/and neck fourth quarter, you know your playing bad.
> 
> Kobe was keeping his team out of involvement by taking the match up with Lebron personally. He spent more time on offense than defense. (Just watch when Lebron burns him with an easy jump shot right in Kobes face). Watch Kobe as Lebron is playing great defense on him, and Kobe goes off to the side for an off balance fade away jump shot near the three point line... Or his patented almost behind the backboard wing shot that clanked out... Or better yet when Kobe ran around dribbling one on one with Lebron, looking for his shot.. wearing down 20 seconds off the clock only to miss...
> 
> ...


Agreed

That was a good move by Phil to Bench him but it back fired slightly because the Lakers then commit turnover and once Kobe got back in, they were out of rythme again. Phil needs to leave Farmer in the game because he has energy and Fisher is still in a complete slump.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Kaas said:


> I am not so sure about that. Lebron was put on Kobe and you know Kobe wanted the matchup against Lebron in return. If Phil took Kobe off of him, it would have put a huge damper on Kobe's ego. Hopefully this loss gets him fired up. I'd rather see him place the blame on himself and try to rectify it.


How about you DOUBLE Lebron and make someone else beat you? Isn't that what the Cavs successfully did to Kobe at the end?!

Either the players or the coach didn't recognize the situation....and I put that on the coach.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Seriously, Lamar and company haven't been playing stellar. But they were playing so good going into the fourth. Kobe took the game into his own hands, when it didnt need to be done. Lamar didn't even get more than a handful of touches in position to score, and when he finally does get an attempt he is so out of rythme from Kobe doing his own thing, it a bad brick.


While this is true, Odom need to move in to spots that kobe can hit him for a score like what Ronny does. If Odom is standing around he will never score.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Agreed
> 
> That was a good move by Phil to Bench him but it back fired slightly because the Lakers then commit turnover and once Kobe got back in, they were out of rythme again. Phil needs to leave Farmer in the game because he has energy and Fisher is still in a complete slump.


Agreed. Since Fish has been inconsistant since Bynum's injury, I would like to see PJ experiment a little and start Farmar for a few games. Just swap Fish and Farmar's roles. I really think Farmar's energy and scoring will help our slumping offense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As you guys notice when I'm angry I post alot.......

Phil says that they need movement....then he needs to create movement!!

Phil has always been noted for not being an Xs and Os guy and that could be his down fall this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The One said:


> As you guys notice when I'm angry I post alot.......
> 
> Phil says that they need movement....then he needs to create movement!!
> 
> *Phil has always been noted for not being an Xs and Os guy *and that could be his down fall this season.


In all honesty i must ask what is Phil been noted for?

"He is not an Xs and Os guy"...
"He prefers to let the players figure it out for themselves" (the usual answer when someone adresses his refusals to call time-outs when the team is struggling...
Dude didn't even invent the triangle-offense. One of his staff members did (can't remember who... Tex?)

All it leaves it's his so-called "master motivator" part. And seeing how he can't make the best out of guys like Kwame Brown and Lamar Odom, it makes me wander if Phil Jackson is THAT good a coach...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> In all honesty i must ask what is Phil been noted for?
> 
> "He is not an Xs and Os guy"...
> "He prefers to let the players figure it out for themselves" (the usual answer when someone adresses his refusals to call time-outs when the team is struggling...*
> ...


It was Tex Winter.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> In all honesty i must ask what is Phil been noted for?
> 
> "He is not an Xs and Os guy"...
> "He prefers to let the players figure it out for themselves" (the usual answer when someone adresses his refusals to call time-outs when the team is struggling...
> ...


I've been saying that for a long time now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> I've been saying that for a long time now.


Us both, brother, us both...

I guess Kobe is the reason why the Lakers' brass insist with Jackson: it shows Kobe that they want to win now, and it supplies the team with a coach Kobe won't eat up, due to his Hof reputation...

But man, oh man, how i wish Pat Riley was here!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> In all honesty i must ask what is Phil been noted for?
> 
> "He is not an Xs and Os guy"...
> "He prefers to let the players figure it out for themselves" (the usual answer when someone adresses his refusals to call time-outs when the team is struggling...
> ...


9 rings. Yes, he is THAT good of a coach.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

more like a master masturbator

**** you phil you cost us the game


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> How about you DOUBLE Lebron and make someone else beat you? Isn't that what the Cavs successfully did to Kobe at the end?!
> 
> Either the players or the coach didn't recognize the situation....and I put that on the coach.



The only time that the Cavs doubled Kobe was on the last play of the game. Other than that LeBron had him one on one with help coming if he got around him (as the Cavs do against everyone).


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> But man, oh man, how i wish Pat Riley was here!



You want a guy who recently coached his team to a 15 game lsong streak?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> You want a guy who recently coached his team to a 15 game lsong streak?


Forget even that.. Pat Riley VS Kobe Bryant would be ugly. 

Phil lets Kobe get away with far more stuff than Pat would... That would eventually lead to conflicts in my opinion.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> In all honesty i must ask what is Phil been noted for?
> 
> "He is not an Xs and Os guy"...
> "He prefers to let the players figure it out for themselves" (the usual answer when someone adresses his refusals to call time-outs when the team is struggling...
> ...



Yes he is that good.


Highest winning percentage

Highest playoff winning percentage

most playoff wins

coach of the team with the best single season record

won CBA coach of the year 

won CBA league title

9 NBA championships



Yeah, what is Phil noted for?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Yes he is that good.
> 
> 
> Highest winning percentage
> ...


Phil is noted for his PAST, nor for his presente, and certainly NOT for his future.
And his past may be best summoned with the likes of:"Get me 2 of the 5 greatest active players in the NBA in the same team, get me an offensive strategy that's innovative and i will deliver the goods".
That was a while ago.
Does it still count?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Phil is noted for his PAST, nor for his presente, and certainly NOT for his future.


Ok...I usually agree with what you say and respect your opinions but what is up with this? Isn't everyone noted for their past? How can you be noted for things you have not done yet(future)?!? In regards to present...didnt he have the Lakers leading the west 2 weeks ago?!? After this offseason!

While I do wonder too about Phil if he didnt have Jordan, Pippen, Shaq, and Kobe you also gotta wonder the same in the other direction. What if they didn't have Phil? He knows how to make big ego's work together (at least for a while).

Also thins next statement is hard to swallow but true...

Phil Jackson does not give a rats *** about the regular season as long as his team makes the playoffs. He makes subs in games that are ridiculous but you gotta look at it in a long term perspective. Phil costs the Lakers games in the regular season at times, but those wins are recouped in the playoffs.(hopefully)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Phil is noted for his PAST, nor for his presente, and certainly NOT for his future.
> And his past may be best summoned with the likes of:"Get me 2 of the 5 greatest active players in the NBA in the same team, get me an offensive strategy that's innovative and i will deliver the goods".
> That was a while ago.
> Does it still count?


Yes it still counts. You cant take away an entire careers worth of accomplishments because of a 3 game loosing streak.

Phil's Lakers were in the NBA finals less than 4 years ago. 

Phil was a major player in keeping Kobe calm and focused going into this year after all that happened. Then he coached his way into a 27-11 record and first place in the west, despite having injuries on the team.

Talk about a "what have you done for me lately?" attitude


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Ok...I usually agree with what you say and respect your opinions but what is up with this? Isn't everyone noted for their past? How can you be noted for things you have not done yet(future)?!? In regards to present...didnt he have the Lakers leading the west 2 weeks ago?!? After this offseason!
> 
> While I do wonder too about Phil if he didnt have Jordan, Pippen, Shaq, and Kobe you also gotta wonder the same in the other direction. What if they didn't have Phil? He knows how to make big ego's work together (at least for a while).
> 
> ...


That's an... interest argument... So what has Phil been doinfg the last couple of seasons, considering the Lakers have been a one-and-out team?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> That's an... interest argument... So what has Phil been doinfg the last couple of seasons, considering the Lakers have been a one-and-out team?


You mean like two years ago when those scrubs almost upset the team with the 2nd best record in the NBA? You mean Phil's first 2 years with a new Lakers team.

Even Laker fans should know that you cant win championships every year. 9 out of 16 isnt bad


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I went to this game


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Yes it still counts. You cant take away an entire careers worth of accomplishments because of a 3 game loosing streak.
> 
> Phil's Lakers were in the NBA finals less than 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


Phil won his last championshio ring in the 2001-2002 season. That was 6 years ago. And he had the second-most dominant player ever on his team, alongside the best wing player around. Yeah, it was fine and dandy. But it was 6 years ago.

Phil has been the highest paied coach in the Nba for how many years? 10? 15?

Phil and Kobe? Hah! Phil left the Lakers and quickly sent shots at Kobe in his then-released book. He takes a sabatic year. Then, what? chicago was and is a mess. His team, the Knicks, won't go anywhere for the next couple of decades or so. So, let's get back to the Lakers and pretend it's all good and nothing happened...

When a player goes off in childish tantrums, like Kobe did this off-season, it would appear that there's no tight leash in the lockerroom. It was Phil "keeping Kobe calm"? Where was he when Kobe publicly demanded a trade? As of right now, Kobe is bigger than Phil, and i think it's pretty obvious. Phil can't make Kobe play how he wants him to play. Phil seeked (and got) his Retirement Plan with the lakers, and i don't think there's any drive left in him.

Guys like Riley or Sloan would eat players up and spit them on the floor. Odom would have manned up by now. Kwame would be out of sight.

Yeah, Phil is one of the best coaches in NBA history. But he had the fortune (like Red had, by the way) to coach for the best teams and players around. 

Meh. we'll see how it all ends.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> *You mean like two years ago when those scrubs almost upset the team with the 2nd best record in the NBA?* You mean Phil's first 2 years with a new Lakers team.
> 
> Even Laker fans should know that you cant win championships every year. 9 out of 16 isnt bad


Wasn't that the series when Phil LET Kobe sink down the team in the final game?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Phil won his last championshio ring in the 2001-2002 season. That was 6 years ago. And he had the second-most dominant player ever on his team, alongside the best wing player around. Yeah, it was fine and dandy. But it was 6 years ago.
> 
> Phil has been the highest paied coach in the Nba for how many years? 10? 15?
> 
> ...



The Lakers were in the NBA finals in '04 that is less than 4 years ago

You can make any assumption you want but this offseason KOBE said that he felt like PHIL was the only person on the Lakers he could trust, and after Kobe and Phil had a talk, he calmed down.

Kobe said that **** in the OFFSEASON. What does Phil have to do with what Kobe says to the media when he is away from the team.

Superstars are always bigger than their coaches, what is your point?

Riley would have made Odom man up? You mean like when he quit as Lamar's coach. He stopped coaching because he couldnt get Lamar, Wade, and Butler to play well together. Maybe you mean Stan van Gundy? Sloan is such a good coach he never won a title . . . even with 2 hall of famers. One of which is the all time assists leader and the other the 2nd all time in scoring and rebounding.

Name me one coach that wins championships that doesnt have hall of fame players on his team.


----------

